# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Colon cleansing

## KeyMastur

Anyone had this done ? I recently read an article in an old MuscleMag (2000) titled "Gaining Without Steroids ". It talked about working out, dieting, all that good stuff. Then it mentioned colon irrigation, and how the insides of your intestine's are lined with all the crap, mucus, and other junk, which hinders absorption of vitamins, minerals, and other crap.

Any take on this ??

----------


## Warrior

There is a really good chapter on this in a book in the Ironman series called the "Ultimate Bodybuilding Encyclopedia". It talks about using fasting cycles to clean out your system and how fasting allows your body to focus more on repairing itself as well as cleaning out a lot of junk in your digestive track. They say that your body first begins to clean out tumors and abnormal growths before anything else. Claims of fasting healing allergies, hypoglycemia, and chronic fatigue syndrome.

The really important thing is knowing how to fast. Such as taking steps on how to begin and how to come off by using steps to it all.

They warn people NOT to fast who:

- Have gallstones or a history of gallbladder trouble
- People with a serious, acute infection
- If you have had a blood clot or heart attack within 6 months
- If you are an advanced diabetic who depends on insulin 
- If you are pregnant or lactating woman


Other than that - good old fiber (like Physlium husk) works to get the system greased down a bit- just stay hydrated...

BTW - I have not personally ever fasted or used any colon cleansing products. But this is what I have read...

----------


## RON

If your talkin about supplements to clean your colon yes. I clean my system out when I start a new diet every time. If your talking about a hycolonic (sp?) HELL NO. But you can ask Cycleon. He does his own with a pressure washer.......So I hear  :Big Grin:

----------


## KeyMastur

Yeah, I'm talkin about getting that tube shoved up your ass with a camera and all so they can clean the walls.

----------


## LORDBLiTZ

I use this to clean my ass. Put a few drops in a vitamin gelcap and down it. 2 hours later you will have a ass flowing like a river. It's also fun to put on ur room mates toilet paper or toothbrush.



Disclaimer : Scoville Units: 500,000. 100 times hotter than a jalapeno seed. The jalapeno is 5,000 Scoville Units. Use sparingly as a food additive. Do not use straight.

----------


## EXCESS

> If your talkin about supplements to clean your colon yes. I clean my system out when I start a new diet every time. If your talking about a hycolonic (sp?) HELL NO. But you can ask Cycleon. He does his own with a pressure washer.......So I hear


What supps do you use for that RON? Nice shot at CYC...I wonder what he'll change your sig to this time.  :Big Grin:

----------


## RON

Its not just a colon thing. Its supposed to clean your whole system out. Kinda a detox. The guy at the local vitamin store recommended it to me along time ago. I forget what its called but its a nasty powder that tastes like crap no matter what you mix it in. I only use it after I have went off my diet for a while and am jumping back on. To clean my whole system out.

----------


## Tock

Do enemas long enough and your system will get so it won't work without 'em. Best to use lots of fiber; psyllium husks work pretty well, and if you mix 'em with orange juice (two spoons to 4 oz) it's like Linda Lovelace -- goes down pretty good. 
Also, drinking plenty of water works wonders . . .

----------


## Vanmuscle

Never had my colon cleansed but this thread made me laugh thinking of Eddie Murphy in the Nutty Professor, when the Momma says "I heard about these colon cleansings and I'm thinking of going down and getting my colon cleansed thoroughly". One of my favourite movies, as stupid as it is.

----------


## arthurb999

Nathan will clean your colon for free...  :LOL:

----------


## man_of_steel

ya'll dont laugh at me ,but..as gay as it sounds,I actually had this procedure done and the difference is like night and day...seriously..I felt better,my skin was better,I lost bodyfat(but not mass)I slept better,better feeling of wellbeing,and most importanly,totally flattened out my stomach.it was one of the most incredible things ever..I had a girlfriend that recommened it to me and I laughed it off..you know..like"no way am I letting someone shove a big ol tube up my ass!!"lol..but after talking it over with my doctor,he said it was true about how it will be beneficial and yada yada yada..so,I actually went ahead with it and although it was a pretty uncomfortable experience getting the actual procedure done,I'd do it again knowing the results..having said that,this isnt something I really ever relate to most people but someone brought it up so theres my opinion ...

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

Well, since colon cancer is HUGE in my family, I'd better get my ass to the drug store!!! There also in a new MRI procedure that works better than your camera up the ass thing. The only downfall it's 1,000.00. But, I'd rather spend a 1,000 on that instead of bending over and having a dr. shove a camera up my ass!!!!!

----------


## Siefer

They new procedure uses a CAT SCAN not an MRI if I am not mistaken , 

My Dad just had it done, cause he is 51 and have never had a colonoscopy, so he thought it might be a good idea, they didn't find anything, They fill you up with air and tell you to lie still, its kinda awkard but it seems better than the alternative for several reasons, 
the biggest being that you don't have to fast for 15 hours and take as many shit pills to clean you all out, and it doesn't take a day to recover, you get in and out in like 2 hours.

----------


## KeyMastur

Yeah but how does air and a cat scan clean the inner walls out ??

----------


## rambo

I wanna get one done just so i can watch all the stuff come out on the camera. but from what i understand if you do it repeatedly your body is knocked out of homeostatic repair, and stops flushing it out by itself, forcing you to get more hycolonics...

----------


## Siefer

It isn't exactly a cleaning but you take all the pills to shit almost everything out, then they blow you up with air, and you lie there and the cat scan disects you with the computer and you can rotate around and go in and out of parts and check them from every angle, best way to check for colon cancer or cysts or anything like that, 

Not a cleaning like with the waterhose, but still something people could look at getting done,

----------


## Dieselpower

what is that stuff u can buy that can cleans u out again?
I didnt catch it.

----------


## Tock

Psyllium seed will do the trick. Metamucil grinds 'em up into a fine powder, but IMHO it's easier to deal with it if you get the whole seed and mix it up with orange juice. Swig it right down, and the psyllium seed seems like orange juice pulp. 
A tablespoon or two is plenty . . . take too much and it'll clog your intestines. And drink lots of water with it, too.
That's about it . . .
--Tock

----------


## Dieselpower

thanks Tock for the infor. 
DP

----------


## Mighty Joe

To think of all the fun stuff we got to look forward to as we age!!!!!!!!.

----------


## Dieselpower

:spudnikc3  :Cheers:  

I know

----------


## Tock

> To think of all the fun stuff we got to look forward to as we age!!!!!!!!.



There's no need to wait . . . why not get yourself a big bag of psyllium and you and your sweetie can enjoy some of the most moving moments of your life while you can enjoy it most? 
Yah, why not?
--Tock

----------


## Kato

> Psyllium seed will do the trick. Metamucil grinds 'em up into a fine powder, but IMHO it's easier to deal with it if you get the whole seed and mix it up with orange juice. Swig it right down, and the psyllium seed seems like orange juice pulp. 
> A tablespoon or two is plenty . . . take too much and it'll clog your intestines. And drink lots of water with it, too.
> That's about it . . .
> --Tock




will this work as good as the ass treatment, and what does one of the treatments cost?

----------


## Tock

Originally Posted by Tock
Psyllium seed will do the trick. Metamucil grinds 'em up into a fine powder, but IMHO it's easier to deal with it if you get the whole seed and mix it up with orange juice. Swig it right down, and the psyllium seed seems like orange juice pulp. 
A tablespoon or two is plenty . . . take too much and it'll clog your intestines. And drink lots of water with it, too.
That's about it . . .
--Tock 





> will this work as good as the ass treatment, and what does one of the treatments cost?



I'm glad you're interested . . . you are joining an ever-increasing number of men looking for ways to combine health with happiness. 

No, nothing is as effective or satisfying as Tock's good old-fashioned herbal roto-rooter treatment administered by an seasoned and caring expert. Many of our enthusiastic customers have used other solutions for years and years, but now say that "Once you've had the best, there's no need to use the rest!" 

Tock's patented and gloriously efficacious herbal roto-rooter treatment is said to ripen and loosen the tubercules, rid the lungs of purulent matter, reduces congestion in all the organs, heals irritated and excited parts, promotes healthy action and sweet secretions, corrects the bile and cures billiousness, encourages appetite, cleanses and heals the sore spots, makes new blood and helps circulation, prevents other deposits of tubercules, helps the return of both flesh and spirit, builds and strengthens the whole man, and cures where other remedies fail. I'm sure this will provide all manner of satisfaction; in fact, I personally guarantee 100% satisfaction, or you get another spine-tingling treatment at absolutely no cost or obligation sensuously administered by Dr. Tock himself.

Expense? Well, yes, it is more expensive than other less effective ministrations, but as they say, "The bitterness of cheap quality is remembered long after the cost of excellent service is forgotten." PM me for details on our services and prices. I'm looking forward to having you as a long-term and passionate client.

--Tock

----------


## jpmacco

I had it done too and yeah it was uncomfortable and embarrassing but I was so energized afterward. My body and skin felt and looked great. It definitely made a difference, but haven't done it since. It was just too embarassing. : (

----------


## decadbal

energized eh.... that sounds funny, but i bet it does make u feel great, id like to, but am not man enough to be invaded in such a manner..lol

----------


## jpmacco

Be patient young Jedi...one day you will.

----------


## decadbal

lol yes masta yoda

----------


## tolinka

I dont come here so often as I used to. The only reason I did now so I could share this Liver/Galbladder cleanse with you guys. It also talks about colon. 

It is a 5 step process, but there are diffrent methods. May sounds grossom to some of you. But ya'll are tough guys, cough it up. 

go to this link http://curezone.com/cleanse/liver/default.asp

It has all the information you need to know about all the junk you have in your system.

----------


## HeartDocMD

> Anyone had this done ? I recently read an article in an old MuscleMag (2000) titled "Gaining Without Steroids ". It talked about working out, dieting, all that good stuff. Then it mentioned colon irrigation, and how the insides of your intestine's are lined with all the crap, mucus, and other junk, which hinders absorption of vitamins, minerals, and other crap.
> 
> Any take on this ??


Just to add my take on this issue. As of late, this has become quite a "hot topic" and really should be addressed. In my opinion, as is the opinion of many of the health professionals I know, _colon cleansing_ is NOT advised. As far as I am concerned the only reason to have ones colon completely flushed is when undergoing a colonoscopy procedure. Most of these cleansing programs I have heard of, or seen involve not only the removal of the "bad stuff" but in addition to this there is removal of the electrolytes in your body, therefore disturbing this carefully balanced system....this can lead to dehydration among other problems. If you feel your bowel movements aren't "regular" enough for your taste consider a fiber supplement and be sure to drink plenty of water with it....hope that helps a little.

----------


## jpmacco

> Just to add my take on this issue. As of late, this has become quite a "hot topic" and really should be addressed. In my opinion, as is the opinion of many of the health professionals I know, _colon cleansing_ is NOT advised. As far as I am concerned the only reason to have ones colon completely flushed is when undergoing a colonoscopy procedure. Most of these cleansing programs I have heard of, or seen involve not only the removal of the "bad stuff" but in addition to this there is removal of the electrolytes in your body, therefore disturbing this carefully balanced system....this can lead to dehydration among other problems. If you feel your bowel movements aren't "regular" enough for your taste consider a fiber supplement and be sure to drink plenty of water with it....hope that helps a little.


Thanks for the info. Doc. How does this explain feeling so great after the procedure and having my skin look incredible? (Input your joke here)

Seriously, I felt incredible afterwards and know people who have said the same.

----------


## jpmacco

> Just to add my take on this issue. As of late, this has become quite a "hot topic" and really should be addressed. In my opinion, as is the opinion of many of the health professionals I know, _colon cleansing_ is NOT advised. As far as I am concerned the only reason to have ones colon completely flushed is when undergoing a colonoscopy procedure. Most of these cleansing programs I have heard of, or seen involve not only the removal of the "bad stuff" but in addition to this there is removal of the electrolytes in your body, therefore disturbing this carefully balanced system....this can lead to dehydration among other problems. If you feel your bowel movements aren't "regular" enough for your taste consider a fiber supplement and be sure to drink plenty of water with it....hope that helps a little.


Thanks for the info. Doc. How does this explain feeling so great after the procedure and having my skin look incredible? (Insert joke here)

Seriously, I felt incredible afterwards and know people who have said the same.

----------


## Tock

I dunno about y'all, but I'd be concerned that they might put too much fluid up where the sun don't shine, and maybe *pop* a lining in an intestine, and then flood my organs with fecal crap. 
No, I think I'll stick with the psyllium seed and OJ.
--Tock

----------


## HeartDocMD

> Thanks for the info. Doc. How does this explain feeling so great after the procedure and having my skin look incredible? (Insert joke here)
> 
> Seriously, I felt incredible afterwards and know people who have said the same.


I'm not implying that the procedure does not work to literally flush you out, however, for as many cases of this procedure working "miracles" there is an equal amout of cases where people end up in the emergeny room for dehydration, among other problems. You have to understand that yes, it is _cleaning out your colon_ and therefore, you might feel lighter, might feel less distention in your bowels etc. However, as I stated earlier, the large intestine along with your kidneys play an intricite role in the mineral balance within your body. Not only with the balance of sodium (which is the main culprit for the extreme dehydration seen) but your large intestine also works in conjucntion with vitamin D and I believe calbindin to aid in calcium being brought into your system. Now, not enough calcium can cause your heart, as well as other muscles to fire to often and well to put it simply hurt you pretty bad. So as I said, some people I have met swear by this procedure and they have had no adverse side effects, however, is it really worth playing russian roulette with your life?....

----------


## sp9

> I'm not implying that the procedure does not work to literally flush you out,



Doc, Isn't it better to just regurally consume 30+ grams of fiber daily from foods and let that do the cleaning job? 

Thanks.

----------


## fitnessNY

> ya'll dont laugh at me ,but..as gay as it sounds,I actually had this procedure done and the difference is like night and day...seriously..I felt better,my skin was better,I lost bodyfat(but not mass)I slept better,better feeling of wellbeing,and most importanly,totally flattened out my stomach.it was one of the most incredible things ever..I had a girlfriend that recommened it to me and I laughed it off..you know..like"no way am I letting someone shove a big ol tube up my ass!!"lol..but after talking it over with my doctor,he said it was true about how it will be beneficial and yada yada yada..so,I actually went ahead with it and although it was a pretty uncomfortable experience getting the actual procedure done,I'd do it again knowing the results..having said that,this isnt something I really ever relate to most people but someone brought it up so theres my opinion ...


Is this when they shove a tube up your ass and fill it with water to flush all of the **** out?

----------


## alevok

so I think in porn industry those anal chicks get colon cleansing in a regular basis, otherwise s.h.i.t happens.

----------


## bearhug75

I have heard really good things about colonics but am having trouble finding a clinic. I live in Columbus, Ohio. If anyone knows of somewhere I can go please let me know! Thanks!

----------


## Pump2004

Not with a camera. Using a product like Citric Maganesium will clean everything out. You feel great afterwards but don't plan on eating or drinking for about 8 hours after drinking it. And by the way, Drink it in close proximity to the toilet, it works fast.

----------


## mikex1337

I know this is a dead thread, but I just purchased this colon cleanser. Didn't work and just ended up hurting me. Don't waste your time.

----------


## UberSteroids

Well, You know there is like 20 different companies that make this stuff. 
Lots of them are some really BS, and scam.
Number one rated Colon/Liver/Kidney cleanser out there right now is Colonix/Toxinout. Costs 140 bucks for one month supply.
I just received it, and will start it right away. Seens some crazy sh!t comming out of people, as they even have their full gallery online. Product was reviewed by different organizations. On every single one I found, Colonix was always #1. Did good research before ordering. 
Good luck.

----------


## KAEW44

When i first heard of colon irrigation i said hell-no!! I was in thailand training muay thai and there was a good spa where iw as staying and they had a leaflet in my room, so i read the details of how beneficial it is for u, and i was convinced! 

My main concern was the hygeine because i was in thailand and its not exactly the most health-concious place, but the place i was in was for foreigners and five-star and they took a long time explaining to me how the machine works and importantly how its cleaned after every use and how the parts that go in your bum are disposable tubes used only once, there is no backflow into the machine but it is cleaned anyway with medical grade disinfectants.

There is no camera, its just a thin tube the size of a straw that goes in your back side and water comes out at a medium flow rate not too strong. you are lying down on a toilet/bed and u can read magazines or watch tv in a room on your own. A nurse comes in ever now and then to check on u, you are covered with a sheet she doesnt see u laying naked. 

At first its very uncomfortable you start filling up with water and u dont want to push anything out because your not used to taking a dump while lying down!! its very hard! but as soon as u relax and let go its all easy! You basically sit there and fill up and then excrete for like and hour!! 

Four stages of liquids are pumpled into you! first is sterile water for 15 minutes, during this phase alot of feaces come out, even the turds that were forming for tomorows dump will be flushed out!
Second 15 minutes will be an apple-cider vinegar with light concentration, this will dissolve stuff in your colon walls really well and alot of that buildup and mucus will be coming out of u, at this stage u are already relaxed it will feel like water in, water out!
Third stage is a black coffee stage, this has some cleaning properties and also some nasty stuff in your colon mixes well in it and comes out with it. Also it removes odor related stuff.
Final stage is sterile water again and at this stage the stuff coming out will be clear water, your colon will be pretty shiny inside!! 

You then get off the machine and go to a bathroom int he same room and if u have any water in u you can release it there, then you can take a shower u will feel like u need one. 

You can then weigh yourself and see u lost weight!! then they give u a herbal drink which actually has "good" bacteria in it, it helps u recover because the irrigation process flushes out good bacteria and enzymes which your colon needs. 

You will feel very light, your stomach will be flatter, bloating will be gone, you wont have any gas for more than a day! good time to go on a first date!! you wont ruin it by passing gas!! 

Its a good procedure healthwise, u should arrange to do it regularly, the firts time u do it it can be two or three days in a row, but then for maintenance just once every 3-6 months.

----------


## brjrj0000

watch penn and teller they said colon cleansings are bullshit

----------


## xxblazenlowxx

I am going to try just so I dont have to go out with my girl on friday

----------


## Tigershark

> watch penn and teller they said colon cleansings are bullshit


Agreed sir.

----------


## BrokenBricks

Having personally witnessed dozens of colonoscopy procedures I can assure everyone that you don't have "buildup" or "undigested food" or bubble gum in your colons. Colon cleansing is a scam and is utter nonsense.

----------


## crisma

I am actually having my colon cleansed regularly, and it really helped me a lot on many ways. It had improved my digestive system through flushing out of unwanted stuff on my colon. I use oxy-powder as Colon Detox which I learned from http://www.globalhealingcenter.com/ a herbal supplement formulated to help us cleanse our inner bodies.

----------

